# As - Thor 5-speed. My latest mystery



## 3-speeder

Hi everybody. Got this bike last weekend but didn't get any photos until today. I've seen a  chainguard posted on the CABE that looked similar but could find no info on an As-Thor bicycle. The seller bought the bike while touring Belguim.  I'm wondering if anyone would know when it was made or where it was made. I'm thinking that the Shimano Lark dérailleur might be a replacement. The shifter lever is a Huret and that seems more appropriate for the dérailleur as well. What do you think? I'm kind of in love with it. Never seen one like it.


----------



## 3-speeder

Here are a few more photos of it.


----------



## juvela

-----

Hello 3-speeder,

Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful find!

Great job on the photos as well.

As Thor cycles were produced in Torhout, Belgium; do not know years of operation.

It is likely built to BSC/ISO standard with regard to tubing & threading.  Some Belgian machines were also built to french/metric standard.

This one looks like it might be near to 1954.  Best dating aid seen is the cycle's Huret shift lever which entered service in the early 1950's.  It is possible the bicycle left the factory as a derailleur three or four speed and was later converted to 5V.  What make is the gear block?

Is chainset Acier Diamant?

Wheel rims look like they might be Alesa.

Looks to be mostly original.  Non-original fittings include rear mech, saddle, wheel reflectors, pedals, brake levers, second rear reflector & saddle pillar.

Mechanicing tip - saddle pillar has been replaced with one too small.  Note shimming.  Seat binder ears of seat lug have been crushed down.  I'd want to remove the pillar and check the true size.  Would expect something like 26.2 or 26.4mm.  You can open up those binder ears, gently.  Then locate a correct sized pillar for the bike.

Here are some images I saved of an earlier example, probably from the 1940's:



 

 



Thank you again for sharing this wonderful find!

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

Addendum -

Lugset appears to be an Ekla pattern.  Crown may be Ekla as well but have yet to identify it.

See figure nr. 5 in the illustration below -



 

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

Thanks @juvela. I went out yesterday to take some as-found photos and ended up with about 40 images. Photography has always been a passion of mine. When I got the bike home the first thing that I did was work on the seat post.  The seller had it shimmed with a beer can.   I gently worked the ears back out and was able to find the right size post and bolt in my seat post bin.  I'll check the chainset and rims. The lugset really caught my eye and I'm posting the pics I have. Check out the crown paint on the fork. Neat detail work. I did find out that "Deposee", from the headbadge, is like the French word for Trade Mark. Thanks for the information that you shared. I appreciate it.


----------



## juvela

-----

Hello again 3-speeder,

Excellent to read pillar well squared away.

Thanks very much for the additional imagery.

Machine's headset may be WF brand, an indigenous belgian product.

Suspect original pedals were likely rubber.  Perhaps WECO may have been fitted...

In earlier photos was wondering if fork crown Vagner model nr. 12.  IIRC other makers offered a similar pattern as well.



 

The new lug closeups are helpful.

Ekla offered other lug patterns.  Company produced crowns and shells as well.



 

 



 

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

Interesting to see the St Christopher motif on the machine's Ardex chainguard.






It was evidently a fairly common sight on belgian cycles at one time.  Here it is seen on a Garage Indesteege badged cycle made by Royal Nord of Hasselt, Belgium.   Bicycle looks to be roughly contemporaneous to this one.













---

Appears crank arms may be without marking.  Will be interested to learn if you discover any markings on the cycle's bottom bracket fittings.  The spindle end has markings but am unable to make them out.  Spindle appears it may be hollow; is that correct?

Bicycle's original cable casing was from EJAC of France.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

I love that chainguard image. Neat to see similar image used on another bike. Checked out a few things and have more pictures. 
The rear rim is Alesa 717 alloy. Front rim is unmarked and looks different, appears to have reinforcement around the nipples. See photos. 
Rear hub has Maillard name on it, can't make out front hub stamping. 
Chainring is unmarked save for the number 50 stamped on it. Tooth number I'm thinking. 
Crank arm is stamped Luxe 60. 
Gear block is stamped Regina Extra-BX Made In Italy/85
Spindle has an opening at the end but doesn't go through it. See photo for stamping around it


----------



## juvela

-----

Thank you for the additional information and imagery!  

The 04 88 on the Maillard hub is a date.  The image of the stylized eagle over a stamping press on the other hub is one belonging to Gnutti of Italy, maker of hubs, chainsets and headsets.

















The 85 on the gear block is a date.

"HF" (shown as a digraph) is a brand of cranks and chainwheels from either Belgium or Netherlands.  Have yet to learn the meaning of the letters.

Drive train question -

Is the bicycle's drive chain and chainwheel made for 3/32" or is it 1/8"?  Some of the older derailleur three and four speed machines (and even 5V(!)) employed 1/8" chainwheels, chains and cogs.  Gear block manufacturers produced multispeed blocks in 1/8".

ALESA is a brand name belonging to Weinmann.  Well, I got one right.  

Front wheel rim appears to be Weinmann nr. 210-700 C:







-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thank you for the additional information and imagery!
> 
> The 04 88 on the Maillard hub is a date.  The image of the stylized eagle over a stamping press on the other hub is one belonging to Gnutti of Italy, maker of hubs, chainsets and headsets.
> 
> View attachment 745104
> 
> View attachment 745105
> 
> View attachment 745106
> 
> View attachment 745107
> 
> The 85 on the gear block is a date.
> 
> "HF" (shown as a digraph) is a brand of cranks and chainwheels from either Belgium or Netherlands.  Have yet to learn the meaning of the letters.
> 
> Drive train question -
> 
> Is the bicycle's drive chain and chainwheel made for 3/32" or is it 1/8"?  Some of the older derailleur three and four speed machines (and even 5V(!)) employed 1/8" chainwheels, chains and cogs.  Gear block manufacturers produced multispeed blocks in 1/8".
> 
> ALESA is a brand name belonging to Weinmann.  Well, I got one right.
> 
> Front wheel rim appears to be Weinmann nr. 210-700 C:
> 
> View attachment 745114
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> View attachment 745108



Man that is awesome! Thanks so much for all the information and the pictures. I love that Gnutti logo! Anything with a bird on it has got to be cool, especially an eagle.  What would be the best way to find out about the drive chain and chainwheel? Is there a good place to measure that? What would you suggest.


----------



## 3-speeder

I see now I had that Gnutti hub image upside down. 



 

 

That's better


----------



## juvela

-----

Most fun Gnutti item is not one of their products but rather their promotional truck...



 

here is a link to a pdf of their product catalogue for 1953 , right close to the time of your bicycle -

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Gnutti catalogue 1953 (V-CC Library).pdf

wrt drive train - 

you could try laying a drive chain from another derailleur geared bike on the chainwheel teeth.  if the teeth are for 1/8", which it looks like they may be, the chain will not be able to sit down on the teeth.  your drive chain is a brand called ACHO which I have not encountered previously.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

3-speeder said:


> ...View attachment 744492 View attachment 744493 ..



It looks like a very comfortable bike, and I really like those bars.  Both sweep and hand position pretty much duplicates the Ahearne Map bars I used on my '92 Viner CX frame.
(all it needs are thumb shifters)


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Most fun Gnutti item is not one of their products but rather their promotional truck...
> 
> View attachment 745183
> 
> here is a link to a pdf of their product catalogue for 1953 , right close to the time of your bicycle -
> 
> http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Gnutti catalogue 1953 (V-CC Library).pdf
> 
> wrt drive train -
> 
> you could try laying a drive chain from another derailleur geared bike on the chainwheel teeth.  if the teeth are for 1/8", which it looks like they may be, the chain will not be able to sit down on the teeth.  your drive chain is a brand called ACHO which I have not encountered previously.
> 
> -----



I want that truck! Looks like it'd be fun to drive. I was just on veteran cycle club library yesterday looking for info on this bike. Great place with lots of info. I'll check that chainwheel size and post it soon. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## 3-speeder

bulldog1935 said:


> It looks like a very comfortable bike, and I really like those bars.  Both sweep and hand position pretty much duplicates the Ahearne Map bars I used on my '92 Viner CX frame.
> (all it needs are thumb shifters)
> View attachment 745189



Once I adjusted the seat and raised the stem up it was better. Could use a nice Brooks saddle like yours on it. Those are so comfy. The metal grips aren't so great in the cold weather. I'm keeping them though, mostly because i don't know how I would take them off. Haha


----------



## juvela

-----

Good day 3-speeder,

Thank you for this most excellent photo of the crank arm marking.





Have been able to learn from cycling friends in the low countries that the HF digraph belongs to a Belgian maker of cranks, chainwheels and bottom brackets called Hermesse.  Do not know their years of operation.  One friend suggests that the number 60 may be a date.  If this turns out to be correct I will be slightly surprised because of the cycle's bottom bracket shell with the dual pinch bolts.  Would have thought use of this design would have been discontinued by that date.  My understanding is that the Luxe term here refers to a model or series of products.

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

Minor update on the Hermesse chainset -

Have received more communication from my friends in the low countries.  Both seem to think the number 60 a date.  They state company operated in or around the city of Liege.  Their educated guess is that the letter F may stand for Freres (brothers in french).  For example, the full/proper name for the firm which makes Huret gears is Freres Huret.

The name Hermesse is difficult to search on as one gets so many hits related to the french fashion house of Hermes.

Would not have guessed cycle to be quite this late...

3-speeder,

Will be interested to read if you discover any markings on the bottom bracket cups and/or the centre section of the bottom bracket spindle.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

your rear derailleur 2nd version of the Shimano Lark, introduced in late 60s or 1970

The Reynolds decal identifies only main triangle is 531, and the decal ended in 1973 - there's your date window, RD introduction to 1973


----------



## juvela

------

thank you bulldog1935,

date of Lark rear mech would seem moot as it is an obvious replacement.  cycle's Huret shift lever earlier than Lark by a number of years.  note also the presence of the distinctive small diameter textured silver cable casing at the bottom bracket which is unique to Huret.  these two bits would seem to tell us that the machine's original gear ensemble was from Freres Huret.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

you're welcome - no offense to Flanders, but that's a pretty trick bike for the low countries - French and Italian influence.


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Minor update on the Hermesse chainset -
> 
> Have received more communication from my friends in the low countries.  Both seem to think the number 60 a date.  They state company operated in or around the city of Liege.  Their educated guess is that the letter F may stand for Freres (brothers in french).  For example, the full/proper name for the firm which makes Huret gears is Freres Huret.
> 
> The name Hermesse is difficult to search on as one gets so many hits related to the french fashion house of Hermes.
> 
> Would not have guessed cycle to be quite this late...
> 
> 3-speeder,
> 
> Will be interested to read if you discover any markings on the bottom bracket cups and/or the centre section of the bottom bracket spindle.
> 
> -----



Interesting. I'm excited to work on this bike and see if I can find any more markings. I am currently working on two other bikes but I certainly will post any findings when I get to it. I haven't worked on a bottom bracket with the pinching bolts before.  Fairly straightforward compared to other three piece hubs? Any tips or tricks? Thanks


----------



## juvela

-----

Have never had occasion to work on a pinchbolt bottom bracket shell so cannot advise.  Briefly owned a Dutch Ornatus frame with one but never did any work with it.  Looked to be a bit older than your machine as it had the bolt-on seat stays. Would expect your bicycle to have BSC/ISO threading so fixed cup left hand threaded.  Shell may be of 70mm width rather than the more commonly encountered 68mm.

Take your time and enjoy the exploration.  

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Have never had occasion to work on a pinchbolt bottom bracket shell so cannot advise.  Briefly owned a Dutch Ornatus frame with one but never did any work with it.  Looked to be a bit older than your machine as it had the bolt-on seat stays. Would expect your bicycle to have BSC/ISO threading so fixed cup left hand threaded.  Shell may be of 70mm width rather than the more commonly encountered 68mm.
> 
> Take your time and enjoy the exploration.
> 
> -----



Thanks. I sure will.


----------



## juvela

-----

Hello 3-speeder,

Received some additional information on the bicycle's HF (Hermesse Freres) chainset from my e-friends in _les payes bas_.

Company was located in Bressoux, near Liege and had a production capacity, as of 1949, of 30,000 sets/month.  One model was call "Atomic."

They seem to have been affiliated with another manufacturer called Hollebecq.

Look forward to the next update on your cycle.   

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello 3-speeder,
> 
> Received some additional information on the bicycle's HF (Hermesse Freres) chainset from my e-friends in _les payes bas_.
> 
> Company was located in Bressoux, near Liege and had a production capacity, as of 1949, of 30,000 sets/month.  One model was call "Atomic."
> 
> They seem to have been affiliated with another manufacturer called Hollebecq.
> 
> Look forward to the next update on your cycle.
> 
> -----



Thanks juvela.


----------



## 3-speeder

Well I've finally got the As-Thor in the pit. No help from any markings in the bottom bracket. Only marking on the spindle is of material used. The fixed cup and non-fixed cups are stamped with size? markings. The front wheel axle stamp is shown below with the others. Haven't made a determination on chain ring size. Will post that soon. 

Spindle



 
Fixed cup markings


 
Non-fixed cup




 
Front wheel axle


----------



## juvela

-----

Hello again 3speeder,

Great to read you have been able to move forward with the bicycle.

Once more, another wonderful set of photos.  Thank you.

Interesting to see that the interiors of the bottom bracket cups display markings.  There were a few vintage British head and bottom bracket fittings which did this as well but it is fairly rare to encounter.

Wonder if the letter M on the outer face of the bottom bracket cups may indicate metric thread (35 X 1.0).  Probably something on the order of 80 or 90 percent of Belgian built cycles are done to BSC/ISO standard but there are a few which employed metric/french dimension.  Have you measured cup threads with a thread gauge?  Did fixed cup come off right handed or left handed?  Is bottom bracket shell width 68mm or is it 70mm?  BSC dimension Belgian machines often exhibit 70mm shells.

Minor note on Gnutti hubs - the experts at the Classic Rendezvous email list have come to a consensus that Gnutti hubs were produced by Fratelli Brevio of Brescia - "FB" brand.  FB also manufactured the early Campag hubs.  They had an additional hub badge of their own - Cidneo, a place name in Brescia.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello again 3speeder,
> 
> Great to read you have been able to move forward with the bicycle.
> 
> Once more, another wonderful set of photos.  Thank you.
> 
> Interesting to see that the interiors of the bottom bracket cups display markings.  There were a few vintage British head and bottom bracket fittings which did this as well but it is fairly rare to encounter.
> 
> Wonder if the letter M on the outer face of the bottom bracket cups may indicate metric thread (35 X 1.0).  Probably something on the order of 80 or 90 percent of Belgian built cycles are done to BSC/ISO standard but there are a few which employed metric/french dimension.  Have you measured cup threads with a thread gauge?  Did fixed cup come off right handed or left handed?  Is bottom bracket shell width 68mm or is it 70mm?  BSC dimension Belgian machines often exhibit 70mm shells.
> 
> Minor note on Gnutti hubs - the experts at the Classic Rendezvous email list have come to a consensus that Gnutti hubs were produced by Fratelli Brevio of Brescia - "FB" brand.  FB also manufactured the early Campag hubs.  They had an additional hub badge of their own - Cidneo, a place name in Brescia.
> 
> -----



More great information. Thanks again!  I was not able to measure the threads although I can tell you that they are very fine and it is was a pain to set those cups. They kept wanting to jump threads and go in crooked. Good news is that the bearings are packed with a fresh Teflon waterproof grease and the cranks are spinning better than ever. I used the waterproof grease because there are openings cut near the pinch bolts. The cups went in "righty tighty", I  guess that means right-handed. Shell width was 68mm. All that's left is to clean and repack the headset bearings then finish cleaning the frame, etc. New tires are on the rims and holding steady at 90psi. I Hope to be posting "after" photos next.


----------



## juvela

-----
Thanks very much for this update 3-speeder!   

Sounds like the bicycle is constructed to metric/french standard.  When you open the headset you can check the diameter of the steerer.  It will likely be 25.0mm rather than 25.4mm.  The rectification of the bearing races on the bottom bracket parts is quite good and shows them to be of high quality.  Because of the slight gap in the shell due to the pinch bolt arrangement I would want to fit a seal to keep out dirt. The name D.J. Sports is new to me and have not been able to find anything on it.  So the letter M on the outer faces of the cups may indeed be an indication of metric thread.  If you have access to a caliper you could check the diameter of the handlebar stem.  It will probably be 22.0mmm.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

So... After fighting with the handlebars, trying to remove them from the forks, I decided not to do the headset yet. The handlebars steer freely with no friction and I didn't want to damage anything in the process.
After cleaning it all up I wanted to check the chain. I laid the chain that was on the bike across a chainwheel from a single-speed '72 Schwinn Speedster. It fit well. The current chain is 1/8. I then took a 3/32 chain and laid that across the As-Thor's chainwheel. It did not sit right. It rode kinda high on the teeth. That chainwheel is 1/8. I laid the 3/32 across the gears and it seemed to sit fine. I think I may have a 1/8 chainwheel and a 3/32 gear block. I bet it may have had a 3 or 4 speed 1/8 gear block originally. Seems to work fine though.  Wish it still had all the original equipment but I still think it's very cool. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## bulldog1935

3-speeder said:


> So... After fighting with the handlebars, trying to remove them from the forks, I decided not to do the headset yet. The handlebars steer freely with no friction and I didn't want to damage anything in the process.
> ....



The stem is probably a split tube with a conical wedge nut at the foot of the long bolt.
Loosen the bolt just until it rattles (don't drop the conical wedge nut into the fork),
then tap the stem bolt down until the stem drops freely in the fork (I use a wooden block) .
Then it should slide right out.
If nothing happens with step 2, spray a little Boeshield or a penetrating oil into the top of the gap between the stem and headset nut, come back in a couple of days - maybe up to a week.
(clean everything really well after you get it apart)


----------



## 3-speeder

The bike is serviced and cleaned so I took a little ride today. Real happy with it. Stripped it down just a little. Took off the wheel reflectors and the generator and rear light. I left the front light on for looks. On to my next project.


----------



## juvela

-----

Congratulations on finishing, looks nice!  

Minor tip -

Cranks appear to be out of registration by three degrees or so.  If wedgebolts are mounted symmetrically (both with tail leading in pedaling rotation in this case) then one must have a heavier cut than the other.  You can file the cut a bit on the one with the lighter cut to get a more symmetrical alignment.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Congratulations on finishing, looks nice!
> 
> Minor tip -
> 
> Cranks appear to be out of registration by three degrees or so.  If wedgebolts are mounted symmetrically (both with tail leading in pedaling rotation in this case) then one must have a heavier cut than the other.  You can file the cut a bit on the one with the lighter cut to get a more symmetrical alignment.
> 
> -----



I'll be darned. Didn't notice that. I replaced one of the pins. I'll make sure that I replace the other too. I had two new pins but decided to only use one new one. Another lesson learned. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## 3-speeder

I found that I had oriented the cotter pins in opposite orientation.   Much better now. Thanks juvela. Here it is now. Maybe not 100% but better than 99%, which is better than it was. I had put on the shiny pedals earlier but they may not have been shown well in the last photo. I think they're a better match.


----------



## juvela

-----

In the course of a search today at the french language bicycle forum TontonVelo  chanced upon this mention of a badge/manufacturer called AS-Tor in Torhour, Belgium.

If still curious about manufacturer you might wish to explore under the AS -Tor spelling of the name as well.  

posting.php

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> In the course of a search today at the french language bicycle forum TontonVelo  chanced upon this mention of a badge/manufacturer called AS-Tor in Torhour, Belgium.
> 
> If still curious about manufacturer you might wish to explore under the AS -Tor spelling of the name as well.
> 
> posting.php
> 
> -----



Thank you. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## 3-speeder

If anyone has a bike of this brand please post photos here. I'd like to see more of them. Especially the underside of the bottom bracket. I'm curious about the number stamped there. Thanks


----------



## juvela

-----

Suggestion -

one item you may wish to keep an eye out for would be a period plausible saddle for the bike.  something to put on your mental parts list for when you visit bike swaps, co-ops, junkyards, garage sales, et al.

would make a difference in the machine's "look."  

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Suggestion -
> 
> one item you may wish to keep an eye out for would be a period plausible saddle for the bike.  something to put on your mental parts list for when you visit bike swaps, co-ops, junkyards, garage sales, et al.
> 
> would make a difference in the machine's "look."
> 
> -----



That's a good idea. I actually picked up a Brooks B5N saddle at Memory Lane this spring. Maybe this will be the bike for it.


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks so much for the update.

These latest pictures show your hammer god to be clean as a whistle!  Nice work.

Question regarding frame's brake bridge -

notice that rear brake caliper arm does not rest parallel to seat stay.  wonder if bridge mounted with mounting hole for caliper non-perpendicular to seat stay.  is mounting bolt straight? sometimes mounting hole can be noticeably larger in diameter than mounting bolt allowing for some "woggle."

Since you purchased the cycle in Belgium you know that it is a two language and two culture society.  The bicycle's threading and writing tell us that the manufacturer falls on the francophone side of the divide - a Walloon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walloons

Most Belgian cycle manufacturers/businesses seem to fall on the Flemische side of the divide.






-----


----------



## mongeese

Juvela= the best
Bricycle= royal nord


----------



## juvela

-----

Au Sujet De Nord Royal -

one o' me favourite marques!

the Garage Indesteege bicycle I posted images of back in post number seven of this thread is a Royal Nord product.  it carries a "RN" transfer for Royal Nord on its seat tube.  note also the belgian national rampant lion symbol in the transfers.  this comes from the national crest and is seen on both Royal Nord and Garage Indesteege transfers.  the Garage Indesteege town is Landen which is right next to Hasselt, home of Royal Nord.  Red bicycle is child model Royal Nord.  Next to last image shows a Royal Nord wearing a Garage Indesteege similar transfer.  Final image Belgium Coat Of Arms.






























-----


----------



## juvela

-----


Hermesse Freres addendum -

Here is a document from the firm, dated March 1945 -


----------



## 3-speeder

Saw this chained up while I was working downtown. Thinking I remember seeing a 73 stamping on the seat tube? Nay, seat lug.


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks very much.

The Nord France marque bears no connection to the Royal Nord.

"73 marking on seat tube" if on seat _lug _refers to the angle between the lug's two sockets...not a date.

BTW - Nord France is a "real" marque, not a contract badge.

Here are a couple pages from a manufacturer's brochure giving address and contact information (pre-internet  









[materials roughly six years later than subject cycle.  subject machine's chainset, gear ensemble & saddle are later additions.]

-----


----------



## rhm

I realize this thread is pretty old... but...

If the fork crown was made by Ekla, you may see the word EKLA in the casting on the underside of the crown.  You'll have to remove the fender to see that, of course; and even so, I make no promises.

If you're still looking for an appropriate saddle, I have some Ideale saddles from the 50's that I've put new leather on.  Not quite as appropriate as a Belgian saddle, but closer than a modern Brooks.  

Rudi


----------



## 3-speeder

rhm said:


> I realize this thread is pretty old... but...
> 
> If the fork crown was made by Ekla, you may see the word EKLA in the casting on the underside of the crown.  You'll have to remove the fender to see that, of course; and even so, I make no promises.
> 
> If you're still looking for an appropriate saddle, I have some Ideale saddles from the 50's that I've put new leather on.  Not quite as appropriate as a Belgian saddle, but closer than a modern Brooks.
> 
> Rudi



Thanks for the information. As far as the saddle goes that would be great.  I'll send you a pm. Thank you.


----------



## sam

Seems all the French headbadges have the word "Deposse" on them what does it mean?


----------



## 3-speeder

sam said:


> Seems all the French headbadges have the word "Deposse" on them what does it mean?



From my understanding it's like the Registered Trade Mark label.


----------



## juvela

-----



sam said:


> Seems all the French headbadges have the word "Deposse" on them what does it mean?




-----

The usual phrase is "marque depose" which translates to the English "Trademark"/"Registered Trademark."

In other words a name is legally owned by someone for business purposes.


Edit:

Oops, I see 3-speeder beat me to it.  

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

Came across another Thor, likely of no relation.

It is an American badge from the golden age (TOC),

[scroll down]

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-An...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true

-----


----------



## juvela

------

Nameplate of American made Thor -






------


----------



## 3-speeder

Cool headbadge. I found some info about Thor brand when I was researching my bike but hadn't seen this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juvela

-----

discovered there was also a Thor brand of hubs (not private labelling) -









-----


----------



## juvela

------

think I forgot to mention -

am a member at a Belgian bike forum and checked the archives there to see if the AS -Thor badge had ever been discussed and the result was zero entries.  so think we can safely say that is one rare marque you have there.  


------


----------



## 3-speeder

I've been so curious about this bike. Could never find any information about As-Thor other than what you've shared. Is the 7 stamped under the bottom bracket the serial number?  Makes ya wonder.  Thanks Juvela


----------



## juvela

3-speeder said:


> I've been so curious about this bike. Could never find any information about As-Thor other than what you've shared. Is the 7 stamped under the bottom bracket the serial number?  Makes ya wonder.  Thanks Juvela





-----

Can make no statement of certitude.

A single character marking on a frame such as a letter, number or symbol can _sometimes_ indicate the worker who actually produced the frame.

Do not wish to assert that here; mention it only as possibility.

Another thing it can sometimes indicate is the plant which produced the product, as in the case of a large producer with more than one facility.  An application which would seen unlikely in this case...  

A third possibility is that it could represent the mark of an inspector.  For example, it might be procedure that frames were inspected after brazing and prior to moving on to plating and painting.  Each inspector would have a mark identifying them specifically.

-----


----------



## non-fixie

This As-Thor is currently for sale on a Belgian classifieds site. Looking up the name I found this thread, and thought it appropriate to add the seller's pics for future reference.


----------



## bulldog1935

Back to our OP's classically French-looking bike.
This is Labiche's bike from the movie _The Train_, a movie about Paris during the occupation.


----------

